# Warcraft 4....



## Cannibal Corpse (15. Januar 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hoffe & träume & bete,....

wisst ihr, ob irgendwann mal von Blizzard ein Nachfolger von Warcraft III geplant ist?
Ich meine jetzt net wieder son WOW Dreck, sondern so ein richtig schönes Strategiespiel. Also ich zumindest habe nix im I-Net gefunden dies bezüglich.

Aber das wär ein Traum....


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Januar 2008)

ERstmal kommt Starcraft2!


----------



## Jor-El (15. Januar 2008)

Und dann Diablo3!


----------



## bse.placebo (15. Januar 2008)

denke die bringen eher was von wow als wc4... wow bringt mehr geld


----------



## Mayday21 (15. Januar 2008)

Es ist so, daß Warcraft 3 immer noch sehr beliebt ist! Noch immer ist es eines der besten, meist gespieltesten und aktuellsten Strategiespiele.
Insofern gibt es keinen Grund, dieses sehr gute Spiel abzulösen.

Wie außerdem die Vorredner schon erwähnten wird zunächst mal Starcraft 2 auf den Markt kommen und wie zu vermuten ist, dann auch erstmal ein Nachfolger von Diablo 2.
Bis WoW einen Nachfolger bekommen wird denke ich wird es aber noch dauern. Das Spiel wird schon bald durch ein neues Addon aufgefrischt und ich vermute es wird nicht das letzte bleiben.

Der Starcraft-Nachfolger erscheint ganze 10 Jahre nach seinem Vorgänger! Wenn sich die anderen Blizzard Produkte in den gleichen Lebenszyklus einordnen, so dürfen wir Diablo 3 anno 2010 und Warcraft 4 im Jahre 2012 erwarten.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Januar 2008)

Dann wird Warcraft 4 so aussehen wie aktuelle 3D Strategie-Games. Ich denke da an Warhammer mit der schwenkbaren Kamera. 

Würde mich persönlich aber ein wenig enttäuschen, da ich das alte Feeling haben möchte. Zumindest würde ich mir wünschen, dass man endlich mehr Einheiten auswählen und auch produzieren kann


----------



## Mayday21 (15. Januar 2008)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Zumindest würde ich mir wünschen, dass man endlich mehr Einheiten auswählen und auch produzieren kann


Das aber wird nie kommen. Denn gerade das ist das Wesen von Warcraft, daß es auf jede einzelne Einheit ankommt und man um jede Einheit kämpfen muß. Dies geht aber auch nur mit einer "überschaubaren Menge" an Einheiten. 
Massenschlachten wie in Starcraft wird es daher nach Aussage von Blizzard in Warcraft nicht geben.

Find ich auch gut so, denn das macht das Spiel spannender und unberechenbarer.


----------



## JimBeam (15. Januar 2008)

Glaub auch nicht das in absehbarer Zeit ein Nachfolger für WC3 kommt, die sollen lieber erstmal den Patch rausbringen.


----------



## der_schnitter (15. Januar 2008)

Ist ja nicht gesagt,dass eines der nächsten Blizzardspiele in den bewährten Universen spielt.Wenn man so die Gerüchte hört scheint es,als wolle Blizzard nach Starcraft II ein Spiel in einer komplett neuen Welt ansiedeln.Die Rede ist wohl von einem weiteren Onlinespiel.


----------



## Mayday21 (16. Januar 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Glaub auch nicht das in absehbarer Zeit ein Nachfolger für WC3 kommt, die sollen lieber erstmal den Patch rausbringen.



Weißt Du was, das ich nicht weiß? Von welchem Patch redest Du? Es gab schon ewig keinen neuen mehr, von daher bin ich etwas verwundert.


----------



## JimBeam (16. Januar 2008)

Naja der Patch 1.22 ist schon lange angekündigt, sollte ursprünglich sogar schon im Dezember erscheinen wurde aber verschoben.
Es sollen Balance Änderungen vorgenommen werden und auch mindestens eine Map aus dem letzten Blizzard Mapping Contest soll kommen.


----------



## chief_jone (16. Januar 2008)

naja, die meisten maps können leider eh nicht ladder gespielt werden....
warcraft ist gut wie es ist!!!
die grafik könnte minimal besser sein aber der stil sollte auf keinen fall geändert werden...
balance technisch ist das spiel eigentlich ziemlich gut...
allerdings lange nicht pefekt...
man siehe:
nachtelf vs. human matches
bzw. ne vs. orc...
also von wc3 hab ich eigentlich recht viel ahnug, warn mal platz 250 in der 2on2 ladder....
naja die zeiten sind vorbei


----------



## JimBeam (16. Januar 2008)

naja die Balance hängt auch von der Map ab zum Beispiel ist ein Undead vs Orc auf Lost Temple einfach nur ein Witz.
Aber ich hoffe das der Ladder Mappool geändert wird da sind so viele sinlose Maps drin.


----------



## chief_jone (16. Januar 2008)

meine rede...!!!


----------



## snappz (27. Februar 2008)

ich glaub auch nich das so schnell ein nachfolger kommt da es auch so ziemlich viele mods und mappacks für das spiel gibt un auch ohne wc4 noch interessant zum spielen ist 
aber auch ich hoffe das es irgendwann ein neues warcraft geben wird
mfg


----------



## Driver (20. Juni 2008)

habe auch lange w3 bis vor kurzem gespielt. aber irgendwie rockt das game nicht mehr. hat keine guten widescreen-modi, sehr alte grafik und alles läuft nur mit der entwicklung durch usermaps.

ich warte ja auf starcraft 2 und c&c alarmstufe rot 3.
hat dazu jemand einen tipp, wann es endlich soweit ist? dieses jahr noch?


----------



## BloodySuicide (20. Juni 2008)

Ich glaube kaum das es je einen Nachfolger für WC3 geben wird. Die Story wird in WOW weitergeführt. Gäbe es ein grafisch besseres WC4, würde es WOW etc völlig auf den Kopf stellen. Schon die Grafik würde allem wiedersprechen, da WOW nur WC3 in 3D ist. Die grafischen Eígenheiten und der Style sind komplett das Selbe. Somit müsste man WOW ja grafisch an WC4 anpassen. Ist ja im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes "World of Warcraft". Wär WC4 anders, würde es der "World / Welt" wiedersprechen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (20. Juni 2008)

WC4 gibts doch schon, kam 1996 raus, von Origin bzw EA...
Wing Commander 4 hieß es...
Oder meinst du War4?? (War.exe und war2.exe kennst?)


----------



## JimBeam (20. Juni 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> WC4 gibts doch schon, kam 1996 raus, von Origin bzw EA...
> Wing Commander 4 hieß es...
> Oder meinst du War4?? (War.exe und war2.exe kennst?)



Hmm WC3 ist eine gebräuchliche Abkürzung für Warcraft3 wieso dann nicht WC4 für Warcraft4?

Leider muss ich BloodySuicide recht geben, ich glaub auch nicht an ein WC4 (oder War4) da die Story ja in WoW verwurstet wird.


----------



## der_schnitter (20. Juni 2008)

Naja, Blizzard wird doch die Warcraft (Strategie-)Reihe nicht aufgeben, allein schon des Geldes wegen.


----------



## The_Rock (22. Juni 2008)

Blizzard hat mal gemeint, dass die WoW Story nur im engeren Zeitrahmen von WC3 (TFT) spielen wird. Da ich kein WoW spiele, weiß ich nicht, ob Blizzard es auch so eingehalten hat.

Ich glaube kaum, dass Blizzard die Warcraft-Reihe aufgeben wird. Wieso auch? In WC4 wird die Story bestimmt nicht direkt an WC3/WoW anknüpfen. Es wird einige Zeit dazwischenliegen, und die bisherigen Ereignisse kurz im Intro erläutert (was z.B. noch in WoW und danach passiert ist).

Da Blizzard nur ein Strategieteam hat, wird ein (mögliches) WC4 aber auf jeden Fall lange auf sich warten lassen. Erstmal muss SC2 fertig werden, und dann auch das AddOn. Dann nochmal einige Jahre Entwicklungszeit für WC4... tjaaa, die SC-Fans wie lange sowas dauern kann 

Blizzard könnte mit den WoW-Einnahmen allerdings auch ihr Team erweitern. Jobangebote finden sich ja oft auf Blizzards Seite.


----------



## Iceshard (29. Juni 2008)

Die warcraft welt bietet auf jeden fall noch genug stoff fuer mehrere nachfolger.
Es ist kein problem neue helden , neue welten oder neue voelker einzufuehren.

Ausserdem wuerde blizzard ein warcraft 4 sofort aus der hand gerissen werden.
Aber ich denke sie werden sich nicht selber konkurenz machen und erstmal starcraft 2 bringen.
Evtl 2010 warcraft 4 dann.


----------



## The_Rock (5. Juli 2008)

2010? Wenn SC2 doch erst 2009 kommt ^^

Wie gesagt, die SC2 und WC-Entwickler sind die gleichen. Berücksichtigen wir die langen Entwicklungszeiten von Blizzard, dürfte mit WC4 erst frühestens 2013 oder so zu rechnen sein, eher später


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juli 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Hmm WC3 ist eine gebräuchliche Abkürzung für Warcraft3 wieso dann nicht WC4 für Warcraft4?
> 
> Leider muss ich BloodySuicide recht geben, ich glaub auch nicht an ein WC4 (oder War4) da die Story ja in WoW verwurstet wird.



Nee, WC3 ist die gebräuchliche Abkürzung für WIng Commander 3, Warcraft wurde mit war.exe gestartet, ergo wäre war3 die sinnvollere Abkürzung...


----------



## mFuSE (7. Juli 2008)

Ich bezweifle das es hier um WingCommander geht:
Home - WC3Banlist


----------



## JimBeam (7. Juli 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nee, WC3 ist die gebräuchliche Abkürzung für WIng Commander 3, Warcraft wurde mit war.exe gestartet, ergo wäre war3 die sinnvollere Abkürzung...



Man kann aber auch stur sein, google mal nach "wc3" auf den ersten 10 Seiten hab ich nichts zu Wing Commander gefunden, man könnte fast meinen WC3 ist eine gebräuchliche Abkürzung für Warcraft 3.


----------



## willy (14. Juli 2008)

warcraft 3 is zumal auch viel bekannter, besser gesagt, ich hab nochnie was von wing commander gehört   jeder den ich kenne benutzt wc3 für war craft 3


----------



## Fifadoc (14. Juli 2008)

hmmm, bei WC3 denk ich auch nicht direkt an Wing Comander 3 oO
hab zwar von dem Spiel schonmal gehört, aber noch nie mit der Abkürzung WC3.
Ich schließe mich somit der Masse an, die unter WC3 halt Warcraft 3 versteht.


----------



## LiL Fränkii (15. Juli 2008)

WC3 ist und bleibt für mich Warcraft 3. 
Spiele es noch immer gerne...von mir aus kann ein WC4 erst 2013 kommen. ^^


----------



## master.of.chaos (19. Juli 2008)

Ich spiel jetzt wc3+tft seit 2003 und es macht immer noch so scheissviel spass wie am anfang. Was mich an wc3 reizt sind die geilen Funktionen. Agressiver Angriffsbefehl ist zB nich überalldrin obwohl die FUnktion imo wichtig ist. Außerdem wenn man gelangweilt von normalen spielen is kann man sich gut mit ner funmap bei laune halten. das spiel hat immer noch ne gute grafik im vergleich zu den anforderungen
Widescreen kann man einstellen aa und af auch.
Atm bin ich in nem shoppingmaul clan, wechselt aber oft.
ICh fänds schade wenn wc3 nich weitergeführt werden würde. GEHT DOCH NICH....... ICh glaub paar Jähren werd ich mich noch mit wc3 begnügen bis dann wc4 rauskommt.
In diesem sinne
Letz fretz sagte die Bockwurst und sprang in den Ventilator


----------

